# Razer Abyssus vs Steelseries Kinzu



## kurosagi01 (Dec 9, 2009)

so guys the brand spanking new razer abyssus is out now,its an improve version of the salmosa and probably bigger by a little bit:
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Razer-Abyssus-High-Precision-Optical-Gaming-Mouse
It looks plain and simple which i quite like but would you get that or the steelseries kinzu? Now guys i got an Microsoft Intellimouse explorer 3.0 which is an optical and the kinzu is optical too but would it be a big improvements or the abyssus would make a difference since its an 3.5G sensor.
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Steel-Series-Kinzu-Black-Optical-Gaming-Mouse

I'll be using mouse for FPS gaming


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 9, 2009)

My Razer ended up having one of those quality issues that Razers are becoming known for.  I don't think I'll be buying a mouse from them again.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 9, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> My Razer ended up having one of those quality issues that Razers are becoming known for.  I don't think I'll be buying a mouse from them again.



what quality issue is that??


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 9, 2009)

Mice are a personal preference.  No one can duplicate how they fit your hand.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 9, 2009)

well hand grips aren't really an issue for but in terms of performance and built quality what be better


----------



## Kenshai (Dec 9, 2009)

What mouse are you using now? Just to get an idea. I wouldn't personally buy a razor mouse, my friends have had issues with the firmware and really it just became a hassle that he replaced it with a G9 mouse for under $30.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 9, 2009)

i have an microsoft intellimouse explorer 3.0, what about the older generation of razer mouse like the krait? same driver issue? well what mouse would you guys recommend for mouse because G9 isn't cheap over here in UK i want something around £35 and the abyssus and kinzu caught my attention


----------



## Kenshai (Dec 9, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i have an microsoft intellimouse explorer 3.0, what about the older generation of razer mouse like the krait? same driver issue? well what mouse would you guys recommend for mouse because G9 isn't cheap over here in UK i want something around £35 and the abyssus and kinzu caught my attention



The MX518 a lot of people like, takes a little bit to get used to the shape especially from what you'd be coming from, also in the same boat is the Sidewinder X5 this is the smaller version as compared to the gigantic Original. If you have big hands the Original Sidewinder isn't bad. I've played with all 3 of these and they are good choices. Especially considering price/performance. I'm sure some people on this forum use the MX518. Also the G9(non x variant) isn't so bad and is relatively close to your budget (though still over it.)

Personally just the quality of the low to mid range razor mice is a little low for me. Basically no weight to the complete plastic design, buttons feel loose and cheap, it may just be me though.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 9, 2009)

well i don't really like the design of the mouse, the MX518 is abit ugly even though it has good reviews and sidewinder looks weird.

The original deathadder was on sale for £32 but its not available now


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a Mumba mouse and then a Tarantula keyboard.. Well, win 7 doesn't really like the software/drivers.. I can spend maybe 10s in the driver suite and I might be able to change one thing before "can not detect keyboard/mouse". There's been updates - firmware/drivers, but still have no luck.. I've went to a Logitech Illuminated keyboard but kept the Mumba.. I don't know if I could find a person that would buy it from me.. lol.. 


So with that in mind, I'd grab the kinzu. I've seen around that it's razer products that are disliked by Win7, so I'm going to stay away from it till they fix it..


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 9, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> Mice are a personal preference.  No one can duplicate how they fit your hand.



Much like breasts  oops


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 9, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> what quality issue is that??



People's Razers have broken in several different ways.  My DeathAdder started doing double-clicks when I would single click after like 9 months of use.  Pretty lame.

I have a Sidewinder X3 now: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110063

Better than the DeathAdder.  MS quality has never let me down.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 9, 2009)

my diamondback 3g works fine with win7 whats the fuss with razer these days?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 9, 2009)

now now people lets not have some argument over about razer having difficulty with driver issues with window 7, can we try stay on topic??  so what would you guys pick?? i've added a poll.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 9, 2009)

i dont like either is that an option?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> i dont like either is that an option?



forgot to add that lol how can i change it??  but if you did have option what would you choose


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 9, 2009)

not sure but ill scan the scan website lol

the steelseries if nice if you like basic i just dont like the razer


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 9, 2009)

THIS lol
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Razer-Naga-MMO-Gaming-Mouse


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> THIS lol
> http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Razer-Naga-MMO-Gaming-Mouse



lol your funny man kieran i don't even need that type of mouse i don't even play MMORPG games anymore so i won't need all those macros and its out of budget range.

I forgot to mention i will be using the steelserie QCK cloth mouse pad too.
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/SteelSeries-QcK-Mini


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 9, 2009)

I guess since Razer has lost me as a customer I would try the Steel Series.  Haven't heard anything about 'em though.  But I'm not really an avid gamer, I don't play anything single-player and I pretty much stick to COD4 (highly anticipating the switch to BC2 when it comes out). I used to play the Need For Speed games when they were fun, and still try the new ones when they are demo'd, but that about defines me as a gamer.  I miss TeamFortress on QuakeWorld and Team Fortress Classic and I think TF2 is a sham.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 9, 2009)

i have never owned or tried any of razer or steel series mouse before,but i have heard couple good reviews on the kinzu but not a lot from the abyssus since it was only released like this month


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 9, 2009)

steel series get that because i cant find anything else in budget and nice like that

the MMO mouse was just a bit of lulz i thought it looked pretty wacky


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> steel series get that because i cant find anything else in budget and nice like that
> 
> the MMO mouse was just a bit of lulz i thought it looked pretty wacky



yeah it looks horrible with the whole number pad on the side


----------

